# Re: NORTH OF THE WATFORD GAP



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mid July you'll have about 200 TT's near Stamford (with a bit of luck) if that's any help ;D



> Does anyone exist up here!!! Â From reading this forum it appears you are all Southerners. Â Do we have any TT's around the Lincolnshire Wolds? :


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Had to migrate down south around 15 years ago to get a job so that I could afford a TT. :-/

Gren


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

passport expired


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm a northerner. Living in london.

I've been tempted recently to move back to Edinburgh. It's such a nice city. But it's so bloody cold.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mark where is stamford ?.and why 200 TTs ? mid july? whats happening have i missed something .


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Stamford Lincs nr Peterborough - potential venue for TTOC Annual Meet ;D

Put 12th and 13th July in your diary....

L


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

T7 .
Thanks, [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
david.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thats down south  
what about us NORTH OF WATFORD GAP gang


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Watford Gap is just south of Rugby. Sorry, but Stamford is north of Watford Gap so you have nothing to whinge about...

Chas - not a million miles from the Wolds. In Cambs so only one county down (but only own a TT till the weekend)

Paul


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry Paulb ,got confused i will not whinge again i will get a map and correct myself . i'am in lancs so it's still SOUTH .


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Everywhere is south from Lancs (well apart from Scotland)!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Everywhere is south from Lancs (well apart from Scotland)!!!


and cumbria, northumberland the north pole etc etc


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Are they not in Scotland?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I originated in Newcastle and Lancs is DEFINATELY the South!!!! Jeez it's almost France!! In fact as soon as you get in to Sunderland you are officially in the South!!!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Live in Kent, but going "home" to the Dales to see the family next week, first time with the TT.

Will be interesting to see what reaction it gets in the village


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Stamford Lincs nr Peterborough - potential venue for TTOC Annual Meet Â ;D
> 
> Put 12th and 13th July in your diary....
> 
> L


That could be a little difficult, getting married on the 13th 

You'll have to change it. I went to both Blenheim and Beaulieu, can't possibly miss one.


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

> That could be a little difficult, getting married on the 13th Â
> 
> You'll have to change it. Â I went to both Blenheim and Beaulieu, can't possibly miss one.


Hmmm, how about a TT wedding Carlos? We know somebody with a nice WhiTTe wedding car ........ :-/

....I'll get me hat!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Plenty of TT's in the North, although nowhere near as many as down South (thank god)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Where are the details for the Annual TT Meeting??

Could be quite handy as my old man lives in Stamford ;D ;D


----------

